# graphi.addSeries()...Fehlermeldung: The method addSeries(GraphViewSeries) in the type GraphView is



## BergJava (17. Feb 2015)

Hallo, hie ein Code au dem Netz. Wollte ein bisschen Spielen


```
GraphView graphi = (GraphView) findViewById(R.id.graph);
      
        LineGraphSeries<DataPoint> series = new LineGraphSeries<DataPoint>(new DataPoint[] {
                  new DataPoint(0, 1),
                  new DataPoint(1, 5),
                  new DataPoint(2, 3),
                  new DataPoint(3, 2),
                  new DataPoint(4, 6)
        });
        graphi.addSeries(null);
```

addSreies kenn er nicht 

Fehlermeldung: The method addSeries(GraphViewSeries) in the type GraphView is not applicable for the arguments (LineGraphSeries<DataPoint>)

Wie löse ich das Problem?


----------



## dzim (18. Feb 2015)

*graphi.addSeries(null);* --> NULL? Sicher?

*addSreies kenn er nicht* ist nicht das selbe wie *The method addSeries(GraphViewSeries) in the type GraphView is not applicable for the arguments (LineGraphSeries<DataPoint>)*

Schau dir die *#addSeries*-Methode noch einmal genau an und übergib' ein Objekt des korrekten Typs.

Die Version vom GraphView die ich verwende ist etwas älter, daher weiss ich nicht, ob es etwas bringt, wenn ich meinen Code posten würde...


----------



## BergJava (20. Feb 2015)

Das Problem war, da ich ein altes javadoc beim download dabei hatte, nach löschen ging's . Fehler gefunden durch löschen des Projekts, und Stück für Stück testen....

Danke für deine Antwort


----------

